
Ask HN: How can I get notifications of replies to my HN post? - artur_makly
is this possible??
Email would be ideal. thanks!
======
grzm
Check out [http://www.hnreplies.com](http://www.hnreplies.com) by 'dangrossman

~~~
artur_makly
perfecto!

------
saycheese
HN has does not sure this, neither while your on the site or via email.

If you're not able to hack hack to together a solution, then you might be able
to find someone that's created one - just don't use any that require your
password to provide the service.

------
benologist
The threads link at the top shows your comments/replies, there's an API at
[http://hn.algolia.com](http://hn.algolia.com) too.

~~~
saycheese
True, though this is not the same thin as a notification; Stack Exchange does
something like this when you're logged in.

------
aakriti1215
Thank you for asking this question, I've been wondering for so long.

